# Kent Carlevi



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Anyone else come across him? :huh:

He is a YouTube phenomena. I'm currently going through a "Re-discovering Van Halen" stage...I do this from time to time rolleyes and seem to playing Van Halen's "Ain't Talkin' 'Bout Love" endlessly at the moment....Eddie Van Halen's guitar work on this track is second-to-none...just superb.

Started looking around YouTube for live performances of this track and stumbled on 



 :thumbsup:

So who is this guy? Seems like lots of people want to know based on a few Google searches. He wants to remains anonymous, so I guess this is not his real name, but there has been at least one interview with him here....


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Nope, not heard of him, but understand the youtube phenomenon thing. I was researching some keyboard stuff the other day and stumbled upon a guy called Jordan Rudess. Never heard of him before but, like lots of these guys it seems, he's ex-Julliard and, whilst not a superstar in his own right, he's played with and/or supported just about everyone "famous". Bit like Ry Cooder, if you will. There's a ton of stuff on youtube.


----------

